# Deals on nook



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

For anyone considering a nook for library books, etc....
In addition to being able to buy refurbished (or as they call them Certified Pre-Owned) nooks on B&N or eBay, there are a couple of other options. They're also offering them at buy.com for $99 w/free shipping: 
http://www.buy.com/prod/nook-by-barnes-noble-wi-fi-certified-pre-owned-ereader/q/loc/111/217612846.html

And there's a rumored Black Friday deal on the WiFi nook - $99 for a new one at Best Buy.
http://www.nookboards.com/forum/index.php?topic=4566.0
If I'd bought new I'd definitely have bought the WiFi version.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks

I have been trying to decide between the nook and the new kobo. I don't like the nook's user interface but for $99 I can deal with it


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I already have a Nook, but that deal looks like something I just wouldn't do because of getting to Best Buy EARLY on black Friday, the crowd and the fact that they will run out of them early.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not a Black Friday shopper myself, but some people love it.  And I have to admit, if I saw a $99 Kindle advertised for Black Friday (or Cyber Monday) I'd be hard-pressed to resist trying for it.  I don't expect to see one, but I'll still check the ads...


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Overstock.com has the refurbished nooks for $119.99 for 3G/WiFi and $99.99 for WiFi.  My screen said that shipping was a $1, but that is always subject to change.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

luvshihtzu said:


> Overstock.com has the refurbished nooks for $119.99 for 3G/WiFi and $99.99 for WiFi. My screen said that shipping was a $1, but that is always subject to change.


Wow - they're everywhere!


----------

